# Breakfast



## lemans (Sep 25, 2017)

How about starting your day with some sous vide eggs And turkey sausage.. 147?for one hour perfect custard yokes..













390EB3DB-621D-4A8F-979C-970692347948.jpeg



__ lemans
__ Sep 25, 2017


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 25, 2017)

Looks delicious!

Eggs were the first thing I tried in my SV.

And they do come out perfect!

Al


----------

